# Ghost shrimp with Eggs?



## Guppy-Frog-Girl (Sep 28, 2005)

maybe if anyone can advise me on this subject, I don't anything except how to feed them, My passion is Guppies...... I got a Ghost shrimp about 2 or 3 months ago, she was pretty small, not at all the size that she is today. She was probably about 1/2" long and from so many times she has molted, she is about 3/4" long today. Well, on to my story.... She molted yesterday and then I saw that she had some eggs in her tummy , between her bottom legs and her actual bottom belly.... It looks like she shouffles them up and down. They are a light green. I watch for changes in my tank every day so I know she wasn't like that the day before yesterday....Here are my questions:

1. How did she get pregnant if I don't have any other shrimp?
2. Could she have been pregnant when I bought her?
3. How long will it be until she lays them or until they hatch?
4. Will she eat her eggs after she lays them or after they hatch?
5. Do I have to move her from a community tank before she lays?
6. and if I do have to move her, can it be to a fishbowl with treated water?


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Go to petshrimp,com you might find some info there. I guess she had to have been pregnant when you bought her since that's the only logical thing. When my brothers shrimp was pregnant we moved it to a 1g with a sponge filter and the eggs hatched


----------



## Guppy-Frog-Girl (Sep 28, 2005)

Thank you Dustin323, but there wasn't any info on Ghost shrimp on that site, just of the other species on shrimp. Thanks though for you suggestion. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

http://www.petshrimp.com/glassshrimp.html

Try this link. :-D


----------



## Guppy-Frog-Girl (Sep 28, 2005)

Thnx...I will continue reading when I get home from work...... Thnx again for all the posts.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

I knew they had them on their guess I should have pointed it out they're also called glass shrimp :-D


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

When I had mine they always had eggs. They would always die though (the shrimp) or the eggs would just disappear. I read on it a bit and supposedly that happens a lot.

Move it into another tank and good luck!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

They will produce eggs often but they will be infertile. They will usually drop them after a time.


----------

